# ¿Y este hueco?



## Yoangel Lazaro (Jun 3, 2010)

Si, muchos sabrán a lo que me refiero. Este  acontecimiento ocurrido en el País Guatemalteco, a consecuencia de la tormenta "Agatha"... aunque no es la primera vez, al parecer. 



Agujeros en Guatemala correspondientes a 2007 y 2010.​
Puede parecer demasiada casualidad, puede que no; pero no deja de llamar la atención el hecho de que el inmenso forado que se abrió en medio de la ciudad en Guatemala días atrás, tras el paso de la tormenta tropical “Agatha” por Centroamérica, tenga un antecedente…casi idéntico, producido en 2007.

Ambos agujeros son muy similares, “aparecieron” de forma súbita y arrasaron con todo lo que tenían encima.

El último hueco, de unos 150 metros de profundidad y 40 metros de diámetro, fue atribuido a las fuertes lluvias de la tormenta; mientras que el de 2007 tenía 100 metros de profundidad y se informó que se originó debido a la acción de aguas subterráneas.
Si bien la aparición repentina de estos inmensos forados ha despertado todo tipo de teorías –que llegan incluso hasta la supuesta presencia de bases de ovnis- los geólogos señalan que podrían ser provocados por un fenómeno de erosión kárstica, es decir, como consecuencia de las corrientes subterráneas de agua que horadan la piedra caliza y terminan por provocar derrumbes masivos.

Al margen de teorías y explicaciones, los inmensos forados siguen despertando la curiosidad y apasionando al mundo.

Fuente: aquí


PS: cualquiera otra información y/o imágenes, es bien recibida.


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Jun 3, 2010)

Inquietante, buscando sobre ese abismo encontré otros 9.

http://www.zonaj.net/noticia/560/16/10-asombrosos-huecos-orificios-y-hoyos-en-el-planeta-tierra/


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 3, 2010)

La verdad es que es algo "de locos!". Cuando un amigo me envió las fotos por mail, no podía creerlo.
Ahora bien, mas allá de las "teorías" que elaboran algunos científicos, resulta muy llamativo (en los huecos de Guatemala) lo "bien cortadas" que están las paredes del pozo. Siempre dicen que en la naturaleza no existen las líneas rectas...pues que me cuenten de la caída de los laterales del pozo y de la circunsferencia del hueco. Sinceramente...parece hecho por el hombre o por una máquina... y además abajo está completamente hueco!!!!


----------



## Dano (Jun 3, 2010)

ezavalla dijo:


> La verdad es que es algo "de locos!". Cuando un amigo me envió las fotos por mail, no podía creerlo.
> Ahora bien, mas allá de las "teorías" que elaboran algunos científicos, resulta muy llamativo (en los huecos de Guatemala) lo "bien cortadas" que están las paredes del pozo. Siempre dicen que en la naturaleza no existen las líneas rectas...pues que me cuenten de la caída de los laterales del pozo y de la circunsferencia del hueco. Sinceramente...parece hecho por el hombre o por una máquina... y además abajo está completamente hueco!!!!



Demasiado perfecto el cilindro socavado para mi gusto pero bueno, la naturealeza nos sorprende día a día.

Algo mas de información: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=smXwbRx37N4&feature=related

Saludos


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (Jun 4, 2010)

Andres Cuenca dijo:


> buscando sobre ese abismo encontré otros 9.


Si, pero algunos que otros son hechos por el hombre. Mas no dejan de impresionar. 

Algunas otras imagenes del _huequito_ reciente:



























Y agua al final: ¿será la verdadera causa?


----------



## HADES (Jun 4, 2010)

Un saludo caballeros:

Bueno creo que como Guatemalteco y como lider regional tengo una responsabilidad que comunicarles con respecto al dichoso agujero que pues ya le ha dado la vuelta al mundo en menos de 80 dias!

Bueno con respecto al dichoso aguejero que presentaron el de la zona 2 y zona 6 de la ciudad capital pues si han sido muchas teorias con respecto a esto pero como guatemalteco que vive en este gran pais pues sencillamente les dire la Horrible pero Cruda realidad:



Dichos socavamientos se han dado ha que debido que el dichoso alcalde Don Alvaro Arzu dice que los drenajes son los causantes de la drenacion de estos ahora bien es cierto PORQUE la muni en mas de LEAN 50 años nunca cambio los drenajes y eso que le cobran a uno el mantenimiento del drenajes que ironia?:enfadado:

en fin y agregar que los agujeros son cuasiperfectos por que ademas las tuberias pero de agua pura estan rotos y socaban la tierra para abajo como podran notar y agregarle al hecho de la zonas donde ocurren esto son arenosas y no tiene buena resistencia mecanica el suelo olvidense y agremosle que el drenaje abajo es casi seco y encima fluye un famoso rio-riachuelo que va a dar al rio "Las vacas" No es por nada pero la ciudad capital ya sabe que por los tipos de suelos esos son los peores lugares para vivir por la antes mencionada tipo de tierra


Espero habeles aclarado las dudas. Inquietudes??? haganlas con gusto aqui un corresponsal para F.E. reporta SONIUS


----------



## Hammer Facer (Jun 4, 2010)

Impresionante 

¿Hubo víctimas?


----------



## HADES (Jun 4, 2010)

pues hasta donde se creo que no pero como todo es chisme aqui en guate parece que si una familia completa pero como nadie se anima a bajar hasta alla abajo pues no se sabe


----------



## elosciloscopio (Jun 4, 2010)

curioso...
todos los aujeros presentan las mismas líneas verticales...
parece windows!!


----------



## iDan (Jun 4, 2010)

Vaya si no nos a tocado vivir cosas curiosas aqui en Guatemala, mas que nada la semana pasada fue de locos!! El avionetazo, la lluvia de ceniza, el paso de Agatha y todas los daños colaterales que dejaron estos incidentes... pero no habia visto la foto del reciente hueco, solo me comentaban que era igual al de San Antonio en la zona 6 creo, hahahaha quien viera el titulo del tema rapidamente pensaria otra cosa (si fuera un guatemalteco o alguien picaro)   aun asi no entiendo porque pasa esto, creo que a pasado en malos lugares para construir...


----------



## HADES (Jun 4, 2010)

iDan dijo:


> hahahaha quien viera el titulo del tema rapidamente pensaria otra cosa (si fuera un guatemalteco o alguien picaro)



Pues si yo tambien pense(a quien estaran insultando por no decir otra palabra)

Y es que foro les comento que en Guatemala un Hueco quiere decir Homosexual,gay o como pues se de ha entender porque pues sencillamente asi es la ideosincrasia del pueblo guatemalteco.

PD,esto va directo para regionalismos y pues para algun mexicano pues nosotros tambien tenemos nuestros albures los mexicanos saben de que hablo saludos!


----------



## iDan (Jun 4, 2010)

Si fue lo primero que se me vino a la mente!! hahaha, una de las tantas expresiones de acá!! lo que pasa es que no habemos muchos guatemaltecos aqui si no se veria mas modismos y palabrotas que los demas ni en cuenta de que significa (algunas)


----------



## capitanp (Jun 4, 2010)

y si esta llegando




http://marvelite.prohosting.com/surfer/profiles/graphics/galactus3.jpg


----------



## Tacatomon (Jun 4, 2010)

capitanp dijo:


> y si esta llegando



Hijole!!! Estamos perdidos...


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 5, 2010)

Nosotros también tenemos pozos, aquí se ven 2, el de la izquierda es casi un cono perfecto.
No son tan rectos como los de Guatemaltecos, pero tienen lo suyo.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=taac2Qmy1bw&feature=related


----------



## elosciloscopio (Jun 5, 2010)

mmm así que fogonazo es de las ánimas


----------



## fernandob (Jun 5, 2010)

en el o los famosos pozos se ve las paredes solidas, firmes y rectas.
cuando uno tiene la suerte de irse a la playa de vacaciones.
y tiene la suerte de estar tranquilos se puede ver un dia de lluvia como trabaja el agua, va si comiendo el suelo, y si hay deslizamienots estos se dan escalonados.

en la ultima foto del post 5 se ve que abajo hay un tunel, pero no tiene las proporciones como para hacer "desaparecer" a todo lo que ya no se ve.
lo logico seria que el nivel del suelo haya bajado.

hasta en los terremotos se ve que esto no es normal.

huele raro.

que puede ser ???
lo que dicen, la naturaleza siempre nos asombra.
tambien puede ser algun arma que han usado alguna mierda que genera eso.
o algun otro fenomeno que desconocemos ,alguna vez escuche o lei algo acerca de micrometeoritos.


ambas hoy dia me parecen verosimiles


----------



## edix/09 (Jun 5, 2010)

yo me asombre cuando vi el pozo por la tv es más no pense que era real... esta tan bien echo...

Saludos


----------



## fernandob (Jun 5, 2010)

y diganme:

ven algun caño que pasaba por ahi ??

deberia estar aunque sea los caños cortados , cloaca, gas, agua  ?????


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 5, 2010)

fernandob dijo:


> y diganme:
> 
> ven algun caño que pasaba por ahi ??
> 
> deberia estar aunque sea los caños cortados , cloaca, gas, agua  ?????



No solo eso fernandob...
Si estuvieran "cortados" por el agua, las paredes deberían estar mojadas...o húmedas al menos, pero SE VEN COMPLETAMENTE SECAS    ...salvo unas líneas humedas verticales que no deben ser ni el 5% de la pared del hueco...HUMMMMMM


----------



## fernandob (Jun 5, 2010)

fotos de el pais y su problema:

http://www.boston.com/bigpicture/2010/06/a_rough_week_for_guatemala.html

fotos de los agujeros para ampliar o copiar y ampliar
http://vivoenguatemala.wordpress.com/2010/06/01/agujero-en-la-zona-2-de-guatemala/

y analizar


----------



## HADES (Jun 5, 2010)

ezavalla dijo:


> No solo eso fernandob...
> Si estuvieran "cortados" por el agua, las paredes deberían estar mojadas...o húmedas al menos, pero SE VEN COMPLETAMENTE SECAS    ...salvo unas líneas humedas verticales que no deben ser ni el 5% de la pared del hueco...HUMMMMMM



Pero caballeros ni aun nosotros los guatemaltecos estamos muy seguros al 100% si fueron las lluvias o las cluacas sera que pudiera ver alguna conspiracion detras de todo esto? o aun mas porque lamentablemente las supociones que dan las autoridades no es por nada pero como ustedes se han dado cuenta no concuerdan!!?


----------



## arrivaellobo (Jun 5, 2010)

Y yo me pregunto, ¿nadie de los que viven al lado de los agujeros ha visto nada? ¿nadie ha sido testigo de como ha ocurrido?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 5, 2010)

SONIUS dijo:


> Pero caballeros *ni aun nosotros los guatemaltecos estamos muy seguros al 100% si fueron las lluvias o las cluacas sera que pudiera ver alguna conspiracion detras de todo esto?* o aun mas porque lamentablemente las supociones que dan las autoridades no es por nada pero como ustedes se han dado cuenta no concuerdan!!?



Ahhhh...
Como vos habías dicho que eras lider regional (no se lo que es, pero parece alguien con acceso a la información y algún poder de decisión) y que el problema se debía a las pérdidas de agua de los drenajes y las tuberías de agua potable, como también habías culpado al alcalde de usar los fondos de los drenajes para cualquier cosa menos para repararlos,....supuse que tus comentarios reflejaban una opinión autorizada, ya que estás casi al lado del problema y conoces lo que se "teje y desteje" en Guatemala.


----------



## HADES (Jun 5, 2010)

si cuando dije lo del lider regional me referia aquie en F.E. con respecto al grupo regional de Guatemaltecos y con lo del alcalde eso si es cierto

pero que pensas me dejaste inquieto con lo del hundimiento ya que mencionaste jeje pues lo seco que si esta que causas darian lugar a esto??


----------



## capitanp (Jun 5, 2010)

pero que fotos estan mirando???

si ahi estan los caños y el agua, acuerdence que el pozo tiene 40 mts de diametro


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 5, 2010)

SONIUS dijo:


> si cuando dije lo del lider regional me referia aquie en F.E. con respecto al grupo regional de Guatemaltecos



Ahhhh....yo creí que era un cargo público en tu país, algo así como el "jefe de defensa civil" en Argentina...alguien que se encarga de coordinar los esfuerzos en los momentos de un desastre.



SONIUS dijo:


> pero que pensas me dejaste inquieto con lo del hundimiento ya que mencionaste jeje pues lo seco que si esta *que causas darian lugar a esto??*



Bueno...considerando que la foto se tomó el mismo día de la tragedia o el siguiente...no tengo la más pálida idea que puede ser


----------



## Chico3001 (Jun 5, 2010)

Bueno... en lo personal se me hace perfectamente posible que ese agujero haya sido creado por el agua, mi padre es arquitecto y en alguna obra le toco hacer estudios del suelo en un terreno, perforaron varios pozos y de puro milagro encontraron una pequeña caverna de 2m de diametro, al abrir para investigar se encontraron con una caverna en forma de tubo que se iba expandiendo hasta salir del terreno e ingresar en los terrenos de al lado donde ya se convertia en una cueva de mas de 7m de diametro, yo entre a revisar y literalmente podiamos ver los cimientos de la casa de al lado justo sobre nosotros, mas del 40% de la casa estaba sobre aire y era solo cuestion de tiempo para que se hundiera.

Posteriormente se dio aviso al gobierno y enviaron investigadores a revisar, y a rellenar la cueva, afortunadamente no paso a mayores...


----------



## fernandob (Jun 5, 2010)

capitanp dijo:


> pero que fotos estan mirando???
> 
> si ahi estan los caños y el agua, acuerdence que el pozo tiene 40 mts de diametro



la que se ve el fondo.
igual las otras se ven caños a como mucho 2 metros de profundidad, todo lo demas abajo es solido, quiero decir que todas esas paredes no pudieron haber sido corroidas o hablandadas por caños que no existen.


----------



## HADES (Jun 5, 2010)

fernandob dijo:


> la que se ve el fondo.
> igual las otras se ven caños a como mucho 2 metros de profundidad, todo lo demas abajo es solido, quiero decir que todas esas paredes no pudieron haber sido corroidas o hablandadas por caños que no existen.



Pues de acuerdo con vos fernandob pero y entonces como?


----------



## fernandob (Jun 5, 2010)

Chico3001 dijo:


> Bueno... en lo personal se me hace perfectamente posible que ese agujero haya sido creado por el agua, mi padre es arquitecto y en alguna obra le toco hacer estudios del suelo en un terreno, perforaron varios pozos y de puro milagro encontraron una pequeña caverna de 2m de diametro, al abrir para investigar se encontraron con una caverna en forma de tubo que se iba expandiendo hasta salir del terreno e ingresar en los terrenos de al lado donde ya se convertia en una cueva de mas de 7m de diametro, yo entre a revisar y literalmente podiamos ver los cimientos de la casa de al lado justo sobre nosotros, mas del 40% de la casa estaba sobre aire y era solo cuestion de tiempo para que se hundiera.
> 
> Posteriormente se dio aviso al gobierno y enviaron investigadores a revisar, y a rellenar la cueva, afortunadamente no paso a mayores...




cavernas verticales u horizontales ????
es normal cavernas horizontales, todos conocemos como el agua hace rios subterrraneos , estos desgastan las paredes agrandando la cueva.
y hablando de los efectos de los fluidos podriamos jugar a pensar un poco :

los deslizamientos de tierra son de geometria irregular.
pero cuando un fluido circula se da mas veces formas circulares.
como podrimos imaginar que se han ido desgastando justo esas paredes y nada mas????
una emision de energia muy puntual desde arriba es mas posible que genere algo asi, una forma circular `casi perfecta y selectiva.

veo algunas cosillas en la web pero no veo explicaciones muy fundadas y referencias, hoy dia vivimos millones en este mundo , estamos al tanto de todo.
hay muchas zonas en el mundo quese inundan y que hay rios subterraneos.



SONIUS dijo:


> Pues de acuerdo con vos fernandob pero y entonces como?



NMPI .........pero espero que no me apunten a mi casa .
igual............no niego que toda esta construccion humana pueda tener consecuencias imprevisibles.
el ser humano construye ciudades donde se le canta, vacia pozos de gas, petroleo, hace minas, desvia rios , bla, bla , bla........no es tampoco imposible que ocurran fenomenos que no conocemos.
vivimos aprendiendo de los errores, hasta que no se puso a bailar no se que puente y se rompio por las armonicas nadie tenia en cuenta dichos calculos .


----------



## fernandob (Jun 6, 2010)

hola, me interesa encontrar una solucion a este tema, y la pondre a  continuacion a ver que les parece, me ha resultado este evento muy  intrigante por eso mi cabeza anduvo dando vueltas y tambien busque info  en la web.

en mi experiencia en la vida hay que tener en cuenta que muchisimas  veeces "alguno metio la mano"
o por usar otra frase :
nunca se sabe la historia completa d eel problema.

hice la explicacion muy clara, con dibujos claros y ordenados, lastima  que no se agregarlos bien para que se vean de a una , si algun moderador  lo puede hacer vendria bien .

*la cosa es asi:*

el inicio de el problema para mi es humano, hace años alguna gente cavo  esos pozos , como siempre sera un tema que quizas no lo podamso saber,  pero es muy comun que en construcciones viejas, pozos de exploracion,  minas o lo que sea se hagan obras, pudo haber sido hace 100 años.

esta parte es la mas relevante, lo que sucede despues es una serie de  "sucesos desafortunados "  que al unirse provocan el desastre con el  tiempo.

es posible que tambien ese agujero asi , tan pterfecto se de por alguna  cosa geologica que uno no conoce, pero me pinta mas que fue provocado  por el hombre, por las fotos que he visto , el tema es que si hay  humedad en el terreno , o sedimentos o cal o yeso o materiales blandos o  barro o lo que sea , ........como puede darse solo en ese circulo ?????  
me parece poco coherente , pero no lo descarto.

un terreno suele ser uniforme, las distintas capas se producen durante cientos de miles de años , pero si una empresa se pone a cavar rome esa parte de el terreno, ahi hacen un agujero.
luego si lo tapan lo hacen con escombros y tierra, como se ve en los dibujos el agujero quedara tapado pero no sera igual, siempre sera "un tubo lleno de tierra o piedras blandas" .
lo mas importante es que no tendra el material de relleno la adherencia a las paredes de el pozo que tiene el resto de el terreno .

lo que se ve en los dibujos explica bien todo :
por que el perimetro de le agujero es asi, por que las paredes de el agujero no presentan mas zonas de deslizamientos (se ven que son paredes solidas, que no hay humedad ni partes de las paredes a punto de despernderse ) .
por que no se encuentran los restos de la casa en el fondo:
la tierra de la parte baja de el agujero hace rato que se desprendio y fue llevada por el rio subterraneo, quizas en lluvias anteriores, y cuando ocurrio el colapso de todo el agujero el rio subterraneo quizas estaba con fuerte caudal , por lo que se llevo incluso a la casa, la cual al caer de esa altura se destrozo y fue arrastrada.

es todo un tema, de responsabilidades, un tema de tener en cuenta que hay que detectar pozos tapados , aunque hayan sido hechos hace 100 años por que presentan este peligro.
se tienen que dar varios eventos, pero por lo visto no es imposible.

habria que ver en la historia de ese territorio, si en el pasado por algun tipo de obras se hicieron agujeros de ese tipo .


----------



## HADES (Jun 6, 2010)

fernandob dijo:


> hola, me interesa encontrar una solucion a este tema, y la pondre a continuacion a ver qu eles parece




con que no sea rellenar el agujero con toda la arena que nos cayo del volcan de pacaya

un saludo fernandob!!


----------



## fernandob (Jun 6, 2010)

mira los dibujos, yo seguire con la explicacion , pero los dibujos lo explican bien 

saludos


----------



## Chico3001 (Jun 6, 2010)

Las cuevas verticales existen, aunque no son tan comunes, algunos ejemplos muy claros pueden ser los famosos cenotes en Yucatan, o el hoyo azul en belice

De echo revisando wikipedia para el hoyo azul me encontre con este articulo que es interesante

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sinkhole


----------



## fernandob (Jun 6, 2010)

Chico3001 dijo:


> Las cuevas verticales existen, aunque no son tan comunes, algunos ejemplos muy claros pueden ser los famosos cenotes en Yucatan, o el hoyo azul en belice
> 
> De echo revisando wikipedia para el hoyo azul me encontre con este articulo que es interesante
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sinkhole



hola chico:

1-- fijate que , suponiendo que sea asi es importante tener en cuenta que quizas esos agujeros (hechos por el hombre o no ) fueron TAPADOS para poder realizar obras de construccion de casas y ahi es donde se da la situacion que he descripto.

2 -- tu primer enlace de "cenote" esta buenisimo , que ganas de estar alla en esa agua transparente, un paraiso, pero fijate las paredes es tipico en la arena como se caen placas y queda como hueco en zonas internas ......lo de guatemala son paredes perfectas.

he estado mirando incluso fotos de lo que se llama "deslizamientos " pero eso es para terrenos compactos pero flojos, de tierra, yo esas paredes las veo solidas, y muy bien hecho el circulo .

luego mira las fotos que vos mismo pones, es muy inusiual un circulo perfecto, ahi en guatemala hace un tiempo paso algo igual


busque pero no puedo encontrar las fotos que quiero, es como queda la arena cuando el agua pasa, en donde va dejando canales, y lso lados van colapsando queda como mesetas irregulares , hare un dibujo, , es muy comun, lo tengo en la mente pero no encuentro fotos.


----------



## Chico3001 (Jun 6, 2010)

Entiendo tu punto de vista pero eso puede deberse a las caracteristicas de la tierra y la piedra de la zona, algunos cenotes en yucatan tienen las paredes tan verticales que hay que descolgarse con cuerdas para poder bajar.. y si uno se llegara a caer no habria forma de subir.. de echo son ceremoniales y cuando se metieron a explorarlos encontraron muchos cuerpos ataviados con oro y joyas

En la foto de abajo se aprecian lineas verticales qeu son claramente creadas por el desgaste de agua, mas detalles no te podria dar por que no soy geologo... pero mi punto de vista es que si puede crearse una cueva asi por accion del agua, no es comun pero nada es imposible...


----------



## fernandob (Jun 6, 2010)

hola no te dire que sea IMPOSIBLE que la mism anaturaleza haga eso, pero fijate las fotos, ahora voy a marcarlas mas, se ven en las fotos de el anterior post lo que es natural y lo que no lo es.

un terreno no creo que tenga solo un pedacito que sea de un material , un terreno de hectareas suele ser uniforme .

LUEGO lo que decis de los canales verticales a los lados de la pared lo tuve en cuenta, fijate que lo señale en la primer explicacion, cuando vos rellenas un agujero el perimetro no queda solidametne tapado, y por ahi se cuela el agua , si bien me parece curioso esos pequeños canales que llegan hasta abajo veras vos mismo que son eso :
lineas o pequeños agujeros verticales pero veras tambien las inmensas paredes que no tienen ningun canal vertical , a vos te parece que se pudo desprender toda esa pared por culpa de esos hilos.

igaul esos hilos de agua se peden deber a 2 cosas:

1 --  como dije fisuras por que el agujero fue rellenado.
2--- producidos por las lluvias en el supuesto de que cuando ocurrio estuviese lloviendo mucho tiempo y el agua corre por las paredes de el agujero YA HECHO provocando eso.igual, como se ve en las flechas que puse se ve el tipo de paredes de el agujero

*
mira tranquilo los post anteriores que los retoque explicando un poco *
y



Chico3001 dijo:


> En la foto de abajo se aprecian lineas verticales qeu son claramente creadas por el desgaste de agua,



chico, imaginate que el agujero no esta, aun no se produjo, imaginate que estas parado en cualquier terreno , como se te ocurre que podria el agua de la lluvia o de un rio entrar en el terreno y desgastarlo VERTICALMENTE ???? como esas lineas que mencionas .
es imposible.
el agua se filtra en el terreno, este la absorve , corre por las palcas, se desliza y como dije es absorvida ,   el agua no es un taladro que horada verticalmente en solo una linea.

esas lineas o pequeños canales verticales en las paredes de el agujero fueron producidas:
o  luego de el colapso 
o si fueron hechas antes entonces quiere decir que ese agujero estaba rellenado con tierra blanda y las paredes eran mas solidas  .


----------



## Eduardo (Jun 6, 2010)

Los dos hoyos (2007 y 2010) están centrados justo en una de las esquinas. Seguramente en esa estaba la boca de tormenta.

En este video del fondo del de 2007
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T5H9rg9SgKY
se ve lo que quedo de la red de desagüe.

Supongo que todo empezo con una rotura de los tubos del fondo que fue arrastrando tierra formando un hueco. Después eso siguió creciendo y desmoronándose en la dirección que venía el agua, o sea el tubo que bajaba de la boca de tormenta.

Tengo entendido que un método para detectar los lugares socavados a punto de colapsar es con fotografía infrarroja.
Se sobrevuela con helicóptero *de noche* y se fotografía la zona, los lugares socavados al faltarles "masa" pierden temperatura más rápido y te dan un mapa de la erosión.


----------



## Chico3001 (Jun 6, 2010)

Algo como 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





?

(link) o esto? (link)

http://www.uv.es/cide/galeriasweb/taludes/images/erosioncarcava.jpg
http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...GargantaVerde_3.jpg/450px-GargantaVerde_3.jpg

No son huecos cilindricos, pero la idea es la misma... la erosion si puede formar paredes verticales... mi teoria sin ser geologo es que el agua se fue filtrando y poco a poco fue formando una cavidad conica que despues se estabilizo y comenzo a transformarse en una cavidad cilindrica, hasta que finalmente el techo no aguanto el peso y colapso, dejando el cilindro casi perfecto que vemos en la foto....

Edit: desafortunadamente no cuento con fotografias de la caverna que se formo en la ciudad y en la que tuve oportunidad de meterme... pero creeme... las paredes eran mucho muy lisas, y donde se apreciaban los cimientos de la casa contigua era una caverna completamente esferica


----------



## fernandob (Jun 6, 2010)

hola miren el video que puso eduardo en el minuto 4:22 en mas , ese pedazo.
ahi se ve el video continuo de el caño de desague y como la camara va subiendo asi se ve LA ALTURA.
como puede ser eso ?????
jamas imagine que los caños de desague los hagan a semejante profundidad ....
o no capto bien las distancias o algo pasa.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 6, 2010)

Y...son facilmente 35 a 40mts de profundidad...


----------



## Chico3001 (Jun 6, 2010)

El drenaje profundo de la ciudad de Mexico se encuentra aproximadamente a 30 metros de profundidad, muchos drenajes se ponen a esa profundidad para que no se vean afectados por hundimientos o por obras en la parte superior...


----------



## fernandob (Jun 7, 2010)

nunca imagine eso.

he visto que muchas cosas el ser humano las va descubriendo a medida que pasan.
no sha pasado en electronica seguido en nuestros proyectos:
uno diseña algo que funciona ok........pero no tenes en cuenta ese imprevisto que puede ocurrir solo cuando se dan varias cosas que ni imaginabas.

hoy dia ya tenemso ciudades que estan por debajo llenas de caños , subtes, agujeros, rios nuevos que se formaron por desviar otros, rios que  jamas nos presentaron, y arriba una ciudad que tiene menso de 100 años.

no seria raro que en el futuro cercano se comiencen a descubrir efectos que NO tuvimos en cuenta y estas cosas sigan ocurriendo.

buehhhhh me quedo mas tranquilo , mejor que sea obra de la naturaleza + la mano de el hombre y no que sea don pinky y cerebro desde un satelite iniciando la fase 1 .


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 7, 2010)

No tengo idea sobre la causa del agujero, pero esto podría tener algo que ver.
Tal vez la tormenta + Aguas subterráneas + Ausencia de restos extraídos del pozo sean indicio de esto *Licuefaccion de suelos*


----------



## fernandob (Jun 7, 2010)

hola fogonazo, lei un poco de que los terremotos causan eso , pero serian lineas , no circulos ........a menos que haya sido un tornado 

el tema o la cuestion es por que se ablando o licuo solo ese circulo de el terreno?? 
a que se vio afectado solo ese circulo y nada mas .

de ahi mi teoria inicial de un pozo hecho por el hombre y luego tapado


----------



## HADES (Jun 8, 2010)

es que si se podria dar debido tambien al hecho que segun acabo de leer el informe no oficial que dio el alcalde en la pagina de la muni dice que dichos drenajes subterraneos por la falta de mantenimiento(y eso que uno paga el mantenimietno que ironia?) se rompieron por lo que si se puede sustentanr lo de licuefaccion de suelos

salu2!


----------



## Eduardo (Jun 8, 2010)

SONIUS dijo:


> ...segun acabo de leer el informe no oficial que dio el alcalde en la pagina de la muni dice que dichos drenajes subterraneos por la falta de mantenimiento(y eso que uno paga el mantenimietno que ironia?) se rompieron ...


 Me pregunto como se hace el mantenimiento de esos drenajes.

Meterse por los drenajes a inspeccionar ya es por demás de peligroso, y si se encuentra caño roto o por romperse cómo lo arreglan ? ? ?

Ahí lo único que se puede hacer es detectar temprano el socavón y evacuar la zona. Después para empezar a trabajar hay que provocar primero el derrumbe o esperar meses (o años) hasta que se desmorone.
El que tome la decisión muere polítamente, no porque haya hecho mal sino porque queda regalado para que lo crucifique la oposición


----------



## HADES (Jun 8, 2010)

y Precisamente por demasiadas luchas politicas de oposicion y recontraoposicion nadie quiere quedar crucificado y solo cobrar la factura por el mantenimiento(estafa)


----------



## boschi2010 (Jun 8, 2010)

La teoria de la tierra hueca ...
busquen en google  para algunos es una locura pero para otros es cierta ...


----------



## electrodan (Jun 8, 2010)

A mi me parece que la hipótesis que mas sentido tiene es la de Fernando: alguien relleno el pozo, y con el tiempo el agua se lo fue llevando al relleno. El suelo quedó sobre el aire y pasó lo que pasó...
Lo del agua erosionando verticalmente no me lo llego a imaginar, excepto si suponemos que ya había una diferencia de densidad alineada verticalmente en el suelo, que hizo que el agua erosionara esa zona en particular (lo que implicaría muy probablemente que alguien metió mano ahí), con lo que volvemos al punto 1.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jun 8, 2010)

para mi que por avajo corre un rio subterraneo y de algun modo ,por el tipo de suelo 
sudedio algo asi como un efecto venturi y se trago la trierra y quedo el pozo ,
teoria de Licuefaccion de suelos muy parecida como opina fogo
saludos


----------



## fernandob (Jun 9, 2010)

http://www.latribunadeciudadreal.ne...ofundidad/0C36E5B7-F199-E795-B63510A057C688A3

aca dan otros ejemplos, al parecer pasa en forma natural.
igual sea el origen natural o con historia de la mano humana es un tema muy peligroso, y da la impresion de que no analizan bien el terreno antes de construir viviendas.


----------



## HADES (Jun 10, 2010)

fernandob dijo:


> http://www.latribunadeciudadreal.ne...ofundidad/0C36E5B7-F199-E795-B63510A057C688A3
> 
> aca dan otros ejemplos, al parecer pasa en forma natural.
> igual sea el origen natural o con historia de la mano humana es un tema muy peligroso, y da la impresion de que no analizan bien el terreno antes de construir viviendas.



Pues fijate fernandob que si lo saben no les interesa(lo rellenan)y despues venden los lotes donde esta toda el area aqui en guate y tal vez en otras partes no les interesa solo la plata y despues salgan como puedan.:enfadado:


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jun 11, 2010)

aparecieron mas de estas cosas raras , en china 
http://www.prensalibre.com/noticias/forman-agujeros-China-similares-Guatemala_0_277172384.html
http://pijamasurf.com/2010/06/aparecen-agujeros-gigantes-en-china-similares-al-de-guatemala/
agujeros similares a los de guatemala pero en china y varios no solo uno mas,algo raro 
esta pasando


----------



## fernandob (Jun 11, 2010)

la verdad que estoy acostumbrqaod a ver las formas de ruptura como puse en el dibujo, me ceusta entender que solo haya una mina circular de yeso o de lo que sea, o que solo se licue o se ablande por el agua esa zona circular y no la aledaña. , pero bueno , supongo que el tiempo dira cual es la causa y si esto sigue o aumenta.

quien sabe, se acuerdan de :

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BmrQ7Rd2lJ0&feature=related


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Jun 12, 2010)

tal vez el causante sea un rayo laser disparado del espacio por alguna nave que nos viene a invadir!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!jajaja


----------



## fernandob (Jun 12, 2010)

no creas que no lo pense:
pruebas de algun chiche nuevo que abalnda la materia o la licua, asi podes derribar edificios, inutilizar tanques, etc.
encima haces que pase como accidene natural.anda a saber.
ya vimos que con el HLC algunos no escatiman dinero ni recursos en "investigaciones cientificas"


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (Ago 7, 2010)

Bueno, estos días estuve pasando por una avenida muy popular (y transitada) de mi ciudad y de repente veo un hueco. Luego tuve la oportunidad de estar cerca del mismo, y no me contuve las ganas de tomarle una foto con el teléfono:







Tiene unos 2,5mt x 1,5mt.

Nada que ver con el hueco principal de este tema. Pero al menos este si ve "la parte que se cayó".


----------



## HADES (Ago 7, 2010)

mmm, interasante! no han dado ninguna noticia al respecto?!!!


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (Ago 8, 2010)

HADES dijo:


> interasante! no han dado ninguna noticia al respecto?!


No que yo sepa. Aunque pienso que tiene algo que ver la contrucción del túnel del metro, que pasa justamente por debajo de esa avenida.


----------

